# The SX Gear's date of shipment



## Amabo (Sep 10, 2018)

They give me the reply about the SX Gear's date of shipment, so quickly.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 10, 2018)

Is this not just the TX Pro without the software?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 10, 2018)

sj33 said:


> Is this not just the TX Pro without the software?


Its the dongle without the licence


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 10, 2018)

sj33 said:


> Is this not just the TX Pro without the software?


It's an empty SX Pro dongle and a joycon jig combination.


----------

